# Coding for paddle shift on Touareg or Phaeton



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I recently installed the European option paddle shifters in my Touareg, including the wiring to the transmission control module, but they are not working. I strongly suspect that there is coding required for the transmission control module. Anyone have any ideas on how to discover this coding? It isn't listed on openobd.org.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Please post details to the modules #02 and #16.
It's optimal to use the data that is shown by VAG-COM ie. in the VAG-COm printouts (Auto-Scan / Control-Module-Finder).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 L
Component: AL 600 6Q 0447
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

The first thing I would try is recoding the steering column module to 0000212, this should change from the _low_ steering wheel to the _high_ version.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Tried 000212. It didn't work. 
Despite the Bentley wiring diagram showing the wiring for the paddles going through the steering wheel control module, it actually doesn't go into that module. The wiring goes straight from the plug on the paddles to the transmission control module.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok, I'll have a look at the tranny codings, but this takes some time.
Is there a difference to the european wiring diagrams?! Or even between the model years?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Ok, I'll have a look at the tranny codings, but this takes some time.
Is there a difference to the european wiring diagrams?! Or even between the model years?

Not sure about the wiring diagrams since I only have the one from Bentley. 
I noticed that Euro Touaregs are generally coded 4136 for the transmission control module and 031 for the steering control module. I also see some 032 coding on the steering control module.
I am going to try those codes now.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1481978


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Those codes didn't help.
But I can tell you that the 2 turns the steering wheel heat on and off.
000232 is on. 000032 is off.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Hi Sebastian, Jim:
Some thoughts that might help you guys (might not help either, but you get your money back if not satisfied):
1) There is an interesting post on the Audiworld forum about this, here is the URL: 6 Speed Automatic...4E0 910 156 E. Whether this is the transmission in the Touareg or not, I do not know.
2) Here are the codes for the transmission (either 5 speed or 6 speed, as far as I can tell) for the Phaeton - I have lifted these from the label file I wrote for the Phaeton transmission:
;---------------------------------------------------
;
; coding information
;
;---------------------------------------------------
;
C00,Phaeton (3D) - Five-Speed Automatic Transmission 01L -J217- Coding
C01,xxxxxxx
C02,00101 - 4 wheel drive, rest of world
C03,01102 - 4 wheel drive, USA and Canada
C04,
C05,00103 - front wheel drive only, rest of world (very rare)
C06,01104 - front wheel drive only, USA and Canada (never produced)
C07, 
But, it looks like I have a different J217 Transmission controller in my Phaeton that Jim does in his Touareg. Here is my transmission data:
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 3D0 927 156 N
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 USA 1114
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Hope this helps,
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:46 PM 3-22-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Despite the Bentley wiring diagram showing the wiring for the paddles going through the steering wheel control module, it actually doesn't go into that module. The wiring goes straight from the plug on the paddles to the transmission control module.

Hmmmm - I wonder if that is the cause of your problem? What I am thinking is this: perhaps the J527 Steering Column Electronic Systems Control Module *processes* the signals that come from the paddle shifter switches, then sends a different form of signal to the transmission?
If you have a close look at the symbols for E438 and E439 in the diagram that you posted, you will see that they are resistance switches, not normal SPST switches. Only two wires are used to transmit signals from two different switches - for that reason, it is logical to assume that the J527 interprets the different resistance values before it sends a 'processed' signal out to the J217 transmission control unit.
FYI, all the cruise control buttons and volume / MFA page buttons on the steering wheel of the Phaeton and Touareg are also resistance switches. If you sent a 'raw' signal from the resistance switch directly to whatever control module you were attempting to control (e.g. cruise control system, radio, MFA) you would likely not get any response. The switch input needs to be interpreted by the J527 first.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_But I can tell you that the 2 turns the steering wheel heat on and off. 000232 is on. 000032 is off.

Here's the full story on steering wheel coding for the J453 module in the Phaeton and the Bentley Continental GT. It is the same part number on both of those vehicles, 3D0 953 549 E, Lenksäulenmodul 3401 . On your Touareg, it is probably 7L6 953 549 E, Lenksäulenmodul 3301.
Again, this is taken from the label file I wrote for the Phaeton.
;
;---------------------------------------------------
;
; Coding informations
;
;---------------------------------------------------
;
; Remark: Phaeton coding 232 (heated wheel), Bentley coding 212 (status unknown) 
;
C0,Steering wheel column electronics - J527 - 
;
C1,0x?xx - Additional equipment 
C3,1 - Steering wheel heating disabled 
C4,2 - Steering wheel heating enabled
C5, 
C6,0xx?x - Quantity of buttons on steering wheel
C7,0 - No buttons on steering wheel
C8,1 - 6 Cruise Control buttons, including GRA but not ADR
C9,2 - 6 Cruise Control buttons, including GRA and ADR thumbwheel
C10,3 - 4 Cruise Control buttons (normal for North America without ADR)
;
;REMARK: Security access activation code for retrofit installation of GRA (but not ADR) buttons is 11463
;
C11, 
C12,0xxx? - Electric Steering Column Adjustment
C13,1 - without electric steering column tilt and telescope
C14,2 - with electric steering column tilt and telescope
C15,
Michael
*Bentley Continental GT* showing gradation buttons installed, but no ADR (hence the x1x in the code) - _*note paddle shifters*_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

So, my guess is that you don't have to recode anything, you just need to wire the installation up in accordance with the VW wiring diagram - from the paddle shifters to the steering wheel control module, and then from the steering wheel control module to the transmission.
Here's the codes from a Bentley Continental GT - they come with paddle shifters installed as standard equipment:
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 09E 927 760 A
Component: AG6 09E 6.0L W12TT 1005
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00083 
Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000212
Shop #: WSC 00083
Just in case it helps, here's the wiring diagram for the Phaeton / Bentley paddle shifters:

And here is a useful link, with complete VAG-COM autoscan printouts from a Phaeton and a Bentley Continental GT: Choosing the correct VAG-COM cable for a Phaeton
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:52 PM 3-22-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_So, my guess is that you don't have to recode anything, you just need to wire the installation up in accordance with the VW wiring diagram - from the paddle shifters to the steering wheel control module, and then from the steering wheel control module to the transmission.


Thanks for the thoughts. As I mentioned above, the wiring doesn't actually go into the steering control module. There is only a square yoke that goes around an existing plug to hold the new plug in place. I think there is other coding for the TCM that is required.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

What I find interesting is that the two 'wires" going from the paddles (E438-9) to J527 have no connector/wire lables (i.e T5/5 and T5/4) in the Bently diagrams at either end. This was critical in getting the Keyless wiring sorted out. Where exactly is J527?
E_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (orttauq)*

I noticed that also. My guess is that VW of NA removed that data during the process of 'localizing' the wiring diagram to the North American market. I had a look at Phaeton wiring diagram 23, which is the diagram for the multi-function steering wheel, and noted that every other resistance switch on the steering wheel was fully labeled (pin number) where it entered the J527. 
I think the best course of action now would be to try and get a wiring diagram from a European service publication, perhaps it would show the pin numbers.
As for where the J527 actually is - I searched the North American Bentley manual, the on-line Bentley manual, and all the SSG's, and could not find a picture. I suspect it is located within the steering wheel itself, because I believe that the steering wheel angle sensor is integral to the J527. But - that is an educated guess, not a fact.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*

J527 is the steering control module. It is behind the steering wheel. You can see the labels in the wiring diagram I posted. 
I can tell you (again) these wires DO NOT enter the steering control module. The plug from the paddles has a square yoke that slides over an existing plug so as to be held in place. You need only purchase the mating plug for the plug that is on the paddles, make up a wiring harness, plug in one end to the paddles and insert the contacts into the T52 plug of the transmission control module.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Jim:
One possible way of getting additional information might be to try and look at the wiring diagram for a Bentley Continental GT, which is pretty much the same thing as a Phaeton.
I will try to get a scan of a Phaeton or Touareg with paddle shifters next time I am in Europe (April?), but that is something I will have to organize when I am there, I can't do it from North America.
No disrespect meant, but I think the key to this is in the wiring. Note that when you use the transmission selector lever to activate the Tiptronic function, you are not activating conventional switches - what you are doing is moving a small metal plate over top of proximity sensors (magnetic sensors) - the result of this is then interpreted by the electronics in the F189 Tiptronic switch, and sent - as an interpreted signal - on to the J217 transmission control unit.
Michael
*F189 Tiptronic Switch Assembly*


----------



## nogood911 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Just thinking out loud here- but mabey it IS suposed to go the J527-just that the NA Touareg does not have the correct J527??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (nogood911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nogood911* »_Just thinking out loud here- but mabey it IS suposed to go the J527-just that the NA Touareg does not have the correct J527??

Pretty sure that J527 doesn't enter the picture. Below is the wiring detail and as you can see, the square yoke only fits over an existing plug to hold the plugs in place. I had considered that J217 (transmission control module) might be different but according to the parts list, they don't make a distinction between the different modules per any options listed.

Before installation








Plugs installed


----------



## nogood911 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I see what you mean now. 
according to my info pin 4 should be a ground and pin 5 from the switch and by looking at the WD pin 5 should have some sort of voltage( 5V??) so the tcm would see some sort of voltage drop from the resistors in the switch(provided the WD is incorrect and it does'nt go to J527
Ck to see what you have out of the TCM at t52/19&13


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

Jim,
How come the diagram in the 6 Speed Transmission study guide indicates that they go into module J527? It's on page 52 and on Page 41. Both times the control unit for the steering wheel is mentioned? It's kind of strange!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (shervinf)*

It is the same data as shown in the Bentley wiring diagrams. But clearly, the wiring from the paddles doesn't enter into J527. There just isn't any place to plug it in and the plastic yoke fits perfectly over the existing plug. 
I still think there is some coding that turns on this function. It doesn't operate in the same way the tiptronic on the console operates. My understanding is that when you activate it by pulling one of the paddles, it automatically goes into tiptronic mode. If a paddle isn't touched again for 30 seconds, then it goes back to normal drive mode.
I'm still hoping that Theresias will come up with some further info.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I'm still hoping that Theresias will come up with some further info.

Recode the tranny to 0012345 (no joke), this should do the job.
I may post a coding chart later.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Recode the tranny to 0012345 (no joke), this should do the job.
I may post a coding chart later.

Thanks for the help. 
I had this suggestion from a VW QTM and tried it already. It didn't work for me. But since you suggest this, I will look at my wiring again to be 100% sure that T5/5 goes to T52/13 and T5/4 goes to T52/19. 
I also have a second set of paddles and maybe I will install those just to be sure there isn't a problem with the first set. 
I look forward to your coding chart too.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Back to the steering weel recoding, did the module accept the 00212 or did it refuse this coding?
If it accepts it, please try the combination with the new tranny coding.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Yes, the 212 coding was accepted. I will try both together. Perhaps this is the key.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I look forward to your coding chart too. 

I've included the coding chart (at least the interesting part of it) in a labelfile.
http://download.openobd.org/la...0.LBL
When saving it into your _/VAG-COM/labels/_ folder please delete the old file _09D-927-750-N.LBL_.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Do you know what the Rest of World coding effects? 
In North America, VW introduces an error into the speedometer so that it reads higher than actual speed. I think they do the same in other parts of the world but it may be a smaller error. Do you think that could be one of the things that the ROW coding effects?
I know my TCM will accept the 0004136 coding but I didn't notice any changes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Sebastian,
Thanks for the help. I got it working. I used the other ROW coding on the TCM. The coding for the steering wheel doesn't need to change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Interesting, if you find any details that differ from the US coding, tell me please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Wow. Sebastian, you are the VW electronics and coding GOD. Without any doubt.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_In North America, VW introduces an error into the speedometer so that it reads higher than actual speed. I think they do the same in other parts of the world but it may be a smaller error. Do you think that could be one of the things that the ROW coding effects?

Jim:
I don't think transmission coding affects the speedometer error. The results of some tests we have done with the Phaeton, coded for North America, indicate that the vehicle speed as displayed on a diagnostic scan tool (VAG-COM or VAS) is dead-on accurate - within a quarter of a percent of a differentially corrected GPS measurement. I'm speaking about the speed value being sent to the ABS controller. The needle on the speedometer is over-reading by about 7% at the same time. Here's the link to that discussion: How accurate is the Phaeton speedometer?
I'm going to guess that the difference in transmission coding between the USA and ROW has to do with Corporate Average Fuel Economy (CAFE) targets.
Michael
Also - a post-script to the paddle shifter discussion: I note that the transmission coding for a Bentley Continental GT with paddle shifters and a North American Phaeton without paddle shifters is the same - perhaps no coding changes are needed to put paddle shifters on a Phaeton.


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:40 PM 3-24-2005_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Also - a post-script to the paddle shifter discussion: I note that the transmission coding for a Bentley Continental GT with paddle shifters and a North American Phaeton without paddle shifters is the same - perhaps no coding changes are needed to put paddle shifters on a Phaeton.

Which tranny's were build into these cars, which you are now comapring?
Your Phaeton has a 01L tranny, while the Continental GT scan shows that it has a 09E tranny.








PS: Both have different codings.

_Quote, originally posted by *Phaeton (3D) by PanEuropean* »_Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 927 156 N
Component: AG5 01L 6.0 W12 USA 1114
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000


_Quote, originally posted by *Continental GT (3W) by PanEuropean* »_Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 09E 927 760 A
Component: AG6 09E 6.0L W12TT 1005
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00083

I've not yet received any details about the Continental GT self diagnostics,
but I doubt that a Bentley dealership will give me details factory repair manuals etc.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I'm going to guess that the difference in transmission coding between the USA and ROW has to do with Corporate Average Fuel Economy (CAFE) targets.


This would only be effected by changing the shift points in the transmission. I don't see the point in trying to give No. America better fuel economy versus the ROW, when fuel in ROW is much more expensive than in No. America. 
I haven't seen any differences in my drive last night of about 50 miles. I wonder if the ROW version has the same top speed limit as the No. American version? I suspect the coding difference changes one of these little things.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Wow. Sebastian, you are the VW electronics and coding GOD. Without any doubt.
Michael

I agree without the slightest doubt!!!















Congrats to all for the success!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_ Which tranny's were build into these cars, which you are now comparing? Your Phaeton has a 01L tranny, while the Continental GT scan shows that it has a 09E tranny. Both have different codings. 

You are correct, the two codes are different, but we know why they are different - mine is coded for North America, the Bentley Continental GT is coded for ROW. I guess I should have explained that better. What I was trying to say - what I meant - was that there did not appear to be any 'unknown' or unaccounted for difference between the two codings, even though my Phaeton does not have paddle shifters, and the Bentley does.
There is a Bentley dealer in my town who is very interested in getting all the label files for the Bentley in the next release of VAG-COM - I have to go back there one more time to do a final check of my (Phaeton) label files on his Continental GT - I will see if he has any coding information. Kind of doubt it, though - those poor guys are really in the dark.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I checked the speedometer error this evening against GPS on my way back from VT. It is now 2.5 to 3 mph @ 80 mph. Now I just have to recode back to the old code and check it again. But I think the error was greater.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Jim:
Hook up your VAG-COM and compare the vehicle speed reading that you see on one of the measured value blocks (for example, the instrument cluster) to the GPS. My experience with the Phaeton was that the speed shown in the measured value block was dead-on accurate, it was only the needle of the speedometer that read high.
Michael


----------



## peterbhere (Aug 3, 2004)

*MFI Display Changes*

In preparation for the arrival and installation of the paddle shifters I went ahead and Vag'd the transmission module from the old code (0004153) to the new code (0012328). No problems and the vehicle runs fine. I'm running a May build date 2004 with a V-8.
However, I noticed that the MFI display changes after the engine has been running for about 15 minutes. The picture below shows the "normal" display...








Then after driving for about 15 minutes the MFI suddenly switches to what is shown below...








Kind of weird, huh?







The vehicle continues to run okay, it's just that you don't know what gear you are in...not that it matters that much as I tend to watch the tach if I glance at the instruments anyway.
Just wondering if anyone else has noticed this. My assumption (hope) is that it will go away once I install the paddle shifters.
I have now Vag'd it back to the original setting (0004153) but have not driven it yet to see if the issue goes away.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: MFI Display Changes (peterbhere)*

Hi Peter:
I encountered that exact same display on my Phaeton some months ago, when I accidentally broke a little part in the shift mechanism that indicates (electronically) what position the shift lever is in.
The fault code that was returned read something like "implausible shift lever position".
I have also encountered a similar display on a Golf I owned before, after unplugging the transmission control module. I think it is safe to conclude that the lower of the two pictures - the picture that shows all the different shift positions illuminated in orange surround - is an error message from the transmission control module.
My suggestion is that you recode to the pre-existing setting, until such time as you actually install the paddle shifters. It is possible that the truck is looking for a certain electrical value (a certain resistance) on the pins that the paddle shifters connect to, not finding it, and then throwing a code. In other words, your Touareg is telling you that there is a problem with the way your paddle shifters are connected - and that is an appropriate observation, considering that you don't have them connected!
Michael


----------



## peterbhere (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: MFI Display Changes (PanEuropean)*

Oh yes, why didn't I think to check for fault codes first? Just looked and got the following...
_1 Fault Found:
01871 - Steering Wheel Tiptronic Switch (E389)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent_ 

Guess it's obvious it's looking for the paddle shifters which ain't there yet. I'll clear the codes and wait patiently for the shifters to arrive. Thanks for your input! 


_Modified by peterbhere at 7:08 PM 4-2-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Just a follow up to this long-archived discussion - we have finally discovered what the trick is to enable full functionality of paddle shifters that have been retrofitted to North American Region (NAR) Phaetons.
The transmission controller (controller 02) needs to be recoded from 000*1*102 to 000*0*102. We have already tested this on a V8 powered Phaeton that is equipped with the 6 speed ZF transmission, and this coding change can be made without difficulty, no security access code is required. We have not yet tested a W12 Phaeton that is equipped with the 5 speed transmission, however, we hope to get this tested within the next few days.
The full discussion of paddle shifter retrofits for Phaetons can be found at this link: Retrofitting Paddle Shifters to a Phaeton; for Touaregs, at this link: Touareg Paddle Shifters.
Many, many thanks to the Volkswagen engineering staff who so kindly assisted us to solve this mystery.
Michael
*When installed and properly coded, the Paddle Shifters function as shown below*
_Excerpt is taken from the North American Phaeton Owner Manual._


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Success! Changing the 4th digit from the right from a 1 to a 0 (zero) enables full functionality of the paddle shifters on Phaetons, regardless of whether they have a 5 or 6 speed transmission, or whether the car is NAR or ROW specification.
The transmission coding cannot be changed if the engine is running. It is necessary to have terminal 15 power present, though.
Michael


----------



## dasantas (Mar 18, 2016)

The transmission controller (controller 02) needs to be recoded from 0001102 to 0000102.

It's the same for phaeton v6 tdi 2008 ?.

I want to install this for my phaeton, il leave in France.

So i install the paddle and just activate with VAG.Com ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dasantas (Mar 18, 2016)

Good evening everyone

I just bought the paddles to my v6 tdi how active it via the vag com please .

thank you.


----------



## dasantas (Mar 18, 2016)

For me just plug in ans she's work.


----------

